# Mistaken Identity



## ejc8924 (Feb 3, 2017)

Anyone ever get thrown into any interesting cases of mistaken identity?

I bring this up now, because 30 minutes ago, i apparently matched the description of 1 of 3 guys that stole a car in Orlando and ran. Went through the annoying to the ground shit, search, questioning, and identity check. All while being circled by a helicopter and building a nice little crowd of on lookers. All to be told, "sorry, have a nice day" 

I wonder how often does this happen to others? 

Not even 6 months ago, I was in a similar situation in Phoenix. This time, in my car, that matched the description of a stolen car. Pulled over, circled by a helicopter, same annoying routine, but on the side of the interstate this time. Same conclusion; "sorry, have a nice day"

I hate that shit.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm not saying that they are lying to you, but this is one of their most commonly used lies.


Here's a thread about lying fucks:
https://squattheplanet.com/threads/the-truth-is-that-cops-lie.29143/


----------



## beersalt (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes!!! One time near fresco I was like 5 minutes dropped off in town and got some free Denny's. I was sitting outside eating my goddamn hash browns and all of a sudden a couple of cruisers pull up and draw gun and start screaming "where's the fucking girl!!!" And I said "what fucking girl?!" They said "the fucking girl you're traveling with! Where the fuck is she?!?" After a little bit more of this they like huddled and put their guns away and a lady cop walked up to me and says essentially "our bad, have a good day. You're free to go." It was crazy I was left stunned like what the fuck just happened


----------



## ejc8924 (Feb 3, 2017)

What gets me is that they're so sure they got the "bad guy" and proceed to treat you like shit.

I can understand that they deal with some complete lunatics regularly, but if I'm being compliant, asking legitimate questions, and being respectful, why the fuck can't you return the respect and talk to me like a fucking man?!


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 3, 2017)

They like to make it look like they're doing their job.


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Feb 3, 2017)

Even just yesterday we were at a gas station and a cop pulls up looking for people shooting heroin with dreads (which my road dog has). Luckily we were sporting short sleeves and was easy enough to get them to move on once they saw no track marks.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 3, 2017)

happens all the time man. 

personally ive been stopped while riding around in a buddys car when we were around 20 and the cops threw us out cuffed us and grilled us for a hour about how we beat up and robbed some dude, i tried to prove it wasnt us with dunkin donut coffee receipts, and the fact that i had no money except the pocket full of quarters i was going to buy cigarettes with. they only let us go when the dude showed up and was like yea no way not even close to looking like them.

more recently i was stopped by a bike cop while on my way to a dish washing job to be told that i fit the description of someone who beat up and robbed (again with the mugging) somebody on my block the night before. the description he said i fit was black shorts and tattoos, i was living in richmond virginia at the time and if you know richmond you know thats basically the entire city. i was eventually let go from that one when i finally just told the cop to call my fucking boss so he could tell him i was working the night before.

shits not uncommon at all. all cops lie.


----------



## beersalt (Feb 3, 2017)

A second cop pulled up immediately after the first one left us alone. Same situation occurred, with yet another "Sorry for bothering you." At least we were still allowed to squat in front of a gas pump and have a picnic for over 25 minutes. HA

None the less, this shit happens far too often.. 
Fuckin pigs


----------



## Rob Nothing (Feb 4, 2017)

I was at a punk show in Seattle last year with an old friend.. and about half through the show I was standing in close next to the band and totally not standing anywhere apart from the crowd, totally keeping my hands and thoughts to myself, when this blond, the singer -- and she was putting on a great show, excellent brutality excellent voice-- she turns round and punches me in the nose. I thought it was all part of the act so naturally I just grinned.. but then the entire crowd.. and I mean everybody.. crowds in on me and guys and dolls alike drag me out of the place real fierce like...

Of course I was pissed and asked what was going on but none of them would say and I was forced to leave. 

Guy I went with was just as confused as I was and we both concluded someone there must've thought I was someone I wasn't. 

People are constantly telling me that they've seen me before and I don't suppose i just have the disposition for that.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 4, 2017)

Rob Nothing said:


> I was at a punk show in Seattle last year with an old friend.. and about half through the show I was standing in close next to the band and totally not standing anywhere apart from the crowd, totally keeping my hands and thoughts to myself, when this blond, the singer -- and she was putting on a great show, excellent brutality excellent voice-- she turns round and punches me in the nose. I thought it was all part of the act so naturally I just grinned.. but then the entire crowd.. and I mean everybody.. crowds in on me and guys and dolls alike drag me out of the place real fierce like...
> 
> Of course I was pissed and asked what was going on but none of them would say and I was forced to leave.
> 
> ...



as ive gotten older the whole "you look like someone i know" thing has run its course hundreds of times now like "oh really you know another punk? thats fantastic can i go on about my day now?"


----------



## ejc8924 (Feb 4, 2017)

Rob Nothing said:


> I was at a punk show in Seattle last year with an old friend.. and about half through the show I was standing in close next to the band and totally not standing anywhere apart from the crowd, totally keeping my hands and thoughts to myself, when this blond, the singer -- and she was putting on a great show, excellent brutality excellent voice-- she turns round and punches me in the nose. I thought it was all part of the act so naturally I just grinned.. but then the entire crowd.. and I mean everybody.. crowds in on me and guys and dolls alike drag me out of the place real fierce like...
> 
> Of course I was pissed and asked what was going on but none of them would say and I was forced to leave.
> 
> ...




Brutal. I'd be pissed. Though I have been mistaken for someone while hanging out behind Zydeco bar in Birmingham and let in backstage to kick it with the bands. I just played it cool. Free beer, free show. Conclusion: mistaken identity has its ups and downs. You win some you lose some lol


----------



## Tude (Feb 4, 2017)

Good thread - get it out there, Sad thread - that it happens all to much. I have not been part of anything like this but some of my friends have. Sucks.


----------



## Benji91 (Mar 6, 2017)

There's another person in the music scene here in Brisbane who looks a lot like me, he's a former friend of mine and we used to joke about it all the time.

Unfortunately, it has recently come to light that he's a rapist (which he has admitted). I've been confronted about it once or twice when people have got us confused...luckily they were willing to talk and realise there mistake before anything escalated. Since this is all fairly fresh I'm a little worried about further incidents, luckily most know me and my nature...it's good to have a clean name.

Countless times I've been stopped and searched by the pigs because I look like "a personal of interested" (long hair and "strange" clothes in this town will do that, haha), which is really just an excuse for them to kill time and go through my stuff because they have bugger all else to do.


----------



## nivoldoog (Mar 12, 2017)

People think I'm Jesus all the time.


----------



## pewpew (Mar 12, 2017)

Yep waaay back in Florida before I was even a traveler. Was on my way walking to a job interview I had and saw a heli hovering above me. Didn't think too much of it and these 2 hollywood looking detectives (moustaches and everything) pulled up in an unmark car. Long story short, They realize I'm not their guy and was talking to each other saying the description was a hispanic or black male....I told them politely that I was white, I was then told to shut up and I nervously said "no" thinking back on my constitutional rights. Really wish I knew the law better or I would've told em to fuck off but after I said no, the bully told me to "shut up or I'll charge you with interfering with an investigation and anything else I want." 


That's Florida cops for ya tho, pretty much 70% of my confrontations have always ended with them being rude af or slamming me around lol.


----------



## pewpew (Mar 12, 2017)

cantcureherpes said:


> happens all the time man.
> 
> personally ive been stopped while riding around in a buddys car when we were around 20 and the cops threw us out cuffed us and grilled us for a hour about how we beat up and robbed some dude, i tried to prove it wasnt us with dunkin donut coffee receipts, and the fact that i had no money except the pocket full of quarters i was going to buy cigarettes with. they only let us go when the dude showed up and was like yea no way not even close to looking like them.
> 
> ...





Lol, bike cops are the worst of the worst kind of cops, they have some sort of angry vendetta or some kind of lackness for not being able to have their own cruiser or something. I was written a $430 ticket in St. George Utah because some cop saw some beer cans near me and assumed they were mine, and this was when I started traveling so it was easy enough just to skip town and not pay lol.


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Apr 7, 2017)

OH! I finally have something of value to contribute! Yay!

Picture this: some poor suburb of Portland, the season? Rainy as fuck season. Little 15-year old me had downed a half a fifth of apple vodka, straight no chaser, and forced my drinking buddy of the night to do the same. We eventually meandered our way to a park behind an apartment complex. It was close to the river and felt remote enough that my friend attempted to piss outside and failed in the worst way. 
Next thing I know I have the brightest fucking light shone right into my face and I see a dog. Drunk me, being the excitable little child she is, leaned over and started petting the dog and cooing at it. 

Apparently cops really don't like it when you pet their dogs, btw.

After reprimanding and not forcefully but definitely restraining me the first thing the cops say to my friend is, "Ma'am, why are your pants wet?"
This drunk girl came up with the most convoluted excuse for pissing her pants I had ever heard. I cut her off mid-tale and ask the officers what they are doing down in the park. That's when they tell me that they are looking for a girl who matches my description and they would need to see my ID now.

The second cop let go of my wrist long enough for my to fish out my highschool ID. Then he lets go of my other wrist after seeing that I wasn't whoever this girl was and the officers walked away and told us to have a good night.


----------



## crow (Apr 18, 2017)

Its florida man. Cop had me in cuffs claiMing I stole a beer. He said my tattoo was unique. Well I don't steal, and cop got a call saying they got the perp. I asked.. who the fuck else has blue leopard print on his body cause I wanna meet him!apparently putting me in cuffs before confirmation of crime is illegal but they dont give two fucks in florida.


----------

